# Canon 500D or Nikon D5000?



## Pezza4u (Jun 7, 2007)

It's time for me to get a new camera but I can't decide what to get. I need to go to Jessops to have a feel for the cameras but just wondering who has these 2 on here and what you think of them? Also some example shots would be good.


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

They are going to be very similar in terms of performance as Nikon and Canon watch each other closely.

You will get the users of both telling you which brand is best but it all boils down to the quality of the photographer. 

The best piece of advice i can give you is to go to Jessops and hold them both, try them, use the menus and see which is best for you.

The other point is that there is a lot to learn with an SLR and it is very easy to get bad photos if you get the settings wrong (as i do frequently :lol. You are also fairly limited to start with what the lenses can do.

If you just want a high quality images (but not learn the ins and outs) with a good zoom for point and shoot purposes, i would choose a top end bridge camera. Some excellent result are possible with these. The Olympus PEN is kind of a cross between the two and is very capable.

However, if you want to learn photography, these are a good starting point. The images on the threads i have started are with a Nikon D40 which was bottom of the Nikon DSLR ladder 2 years ago. If you have a search for my images, it will show you a little of what this level of camera can do.


----------



## Pezza4u (Jun 7, 2007)

Yes I thought they might be very similar, another one I was looking at was the Canon 1000D but I think it might be too entry level for me. I know people will have their preferences, just like the Apple vs MS, Intel vs AMD fans etc. Look wise I prefer the canon over the Nikon and have been looking at Sigma lenses (IS ones) to go with it as well. I think an 18-200mm will be suitable for all of my needs and possibly a macro lense in the future.

I already have a Fuji bridge camera, which I've been learning with but the time has come to get a DSLR as I want to learn about photography properly not just point and shoot :thumb: This is one reason I'm looking at high end entry level camera so I don't have to upgrade the body too soon.


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

OK.

In that case, Sigma and Tamron make generic lenses that can be bought with a mount to fit Canon and Nikon as well as Sony and Pentax (i think) so don't be limited by the Sigma stuff.

If you want my feeling after learning from scratch for 2 years, I would buy the cheapest DSLR and spent the money saved on lenses that you can use if you upgrade the body at a later date. 

The Nikon D5000 i believe does not have a focussing motor in the body so your are restricted to AF-S lenses (like me). These lenses have a built in motor and will work on older cameras. If you get a D90, D80, D70, D200 for example, they have the internal focus motor which means you can use older, second hand lenses (AF Designation) that are significantly cheaper than the AF-S versions.

I don't know if Canon have this same issue or not.


----------



## RROSSI (Apr 10, 2010)

Im looking ata Pentax K-7 at the moment as I have a Pentax mz-50 with a few sigma lenses from what I hear the lense's are interchangable so I can save some coin and just get abody for now then a fish eye lense, I know its not as good as a 500d but if I can use the same lenses, it just a bonus as my lenses have had little use


RR


----------



## Top_Gun (Dec 7, 2009)

Pezza4u said:


> Look wise I prefer the canon over the Nikon and have been looking at Sigma lenses (IS ones) to go with it as well. I think an 18-200mm will be suitable for all of my needs and possibly a macro lense in the future.
> 
> I already have a Fuji bridge camera, which I've been learning with but the time has come to get a DSLR as I want to learn about photography properly not just point and shoot :thumb: This is one reason I'm looking at high end entry level camera so I don't have to upgrade the body too soon.


I'm a Canon-guy, but my suggestion is really: Try them, let the sales-guy explain the basic operation to you and chose what feels best for you. You won't be disappointed with either. Moderating in a Canon-forum, I could of course point out some disadvantages of the Nikon system, but likewise could a Nikonian tell you why it's better not to consider Canon ;-)

In any case, get the kit lense together with the body, these lenses are always much better than what their price suggests. IMO, they are sold under cost to deliver an affordable entry package.

A 18-200 is a handy lense for a vacation if you don't want to carry much around, but they are a trade-off in quality. There is a rule of thumb: Any lense with more than 3x-zoom is a bad compromise. Keep also in mind that IS helps against shake, but it won't help at all if the subject is moving. With modern DSLRs, it is usually possible to turn up the ISO to a point where the times are short enough, so IS is not that much of an issue as it was about five years ago.

Best regards,

Detlev


----------



## Mike_182 (Mar 22, 2007)

2nd hand EOS 40D or 50D if you can stretch to it. All too often people think they need to go out and buy a 'new' body and miss the opportunity to buy a much more capable 2nd hand unit...

<3 my 30D. All day long.


----------



## GAZA62 (Jan 23, 2007)

Would go for the 450d over 500d unless you want to shoot video thats what i did save a few quid and i am getting some nice pics as a novice.

My Brother inlaw has the D5000 also a nice camera.


----------



## Ric (Feb 4, 2007)

5000, the moveable screen sells it, not to mention HD video etc

some pics from mine


----------



## kings.. (Aug 28, 2007)

i have the d5000 with the 18-55 and tamron 70-300 this also came with 8gb card a case etc from jessops, fantastic camera and good price too


----------



## Pezza4u (Jun 7, 2007)

Mike_182 said:


> 2nd hand EOS 40D or 50D if you can stretch to it. All too often people think they need to go out and buy a 'new' body and miss the opportunity to buy a much more capable 2nd hand unit...
> 
> <3 my 30D. All day long.


I have been looking for second hand bodies but the one thing putting me off is not having any warranty. I've read these cameras aren't cheap to fix should they go wrong so I would rather buy new. Unless you can get insurance for them but it would depend what the premiums are?



GAZA62 said:


> Would go for the 450d over 500d unless you want to shoot video thats what i did save a few quid and i am getting some nice pics as a novice.
> 
> My Brother inlaw has the D5000 also a nice camera.


Looking on camera price buster the 450D is more expensive/same price as the 500D now so it makes sense to go for the later if I go with Canon.



carbonangel said:


> 5000, the moveable screen sells it, not to mention HD video etc
> 
> some pics from mine


Some very nice photos there if not a little random, but I like them :thumb:

The Canon also has HD video but at 1080p, the Nikon 720p...but that won't really matter anyway. On dpreview the Nikon gets 1% more than the Canon but they say the image quality isn't as good as the Canon.

There's a good comparison table of the 2 cameras here. The Nikon does seem slightly better than the Canon looking at the table but it's the ISO of the Nikon I'm not sure about. It says it has ISO 200 - 3200 (with 100 and 6400 equiv)...does this mean it has ISO 100 or not as I've always assumed 100 should be used? The Canon has a better screen with 920,000 dots and is also 80g lighter.

How much are Nikon lenses compared to Canons or if you get Sigma/Tamron ones?


----------



## Mike_182 (Mar 22, 2007)

Repair prices tend to average around £150 for one that needs a little attention, of course this can go up but then mini-services are much less. They really aren't obscene to look after - and as for insurance, your home insurance tends to cover them but not for failure (except due to accidental damage if you're covered for that) so it's up to you, your conscience and future premiums if you feel it's worth going that way...

However, having said that I've got friends who have bought bodies off ebay since day dot (2nd hand) and they've never had issues - always make sure you buy off a person with a genuine reason for selling, maybe consider companies but look out for people who have picked them up cheap in auctions and are sticking them up for a quick buck on BIN auctions...


----------



## nimbus_cup (Oct 6, 2008)

i've had the D5000 for 4 months now, what a great piece of kit easy to use tilt screen is very handy for low level shots etc plus you get hd video if you want it.


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

I've been looking too and not had any joy, I hear SRS microsystems is very good, although I won't ever visit on personal grounds. Not sure how long they'll be there though as I've seen teh shop space advertised in the Observer. They also have another store in raynors lane though. They do second hand bodies with warranties iirc


----------



## dubnut71 (Jul 25, 2006)

I am a nikon guy but have used canon before and am going to stick my neck out and say it doesn't matter.
Buy a camera, shoot it until it disintegrates into a thousand bits and buy another one..... 
Its a bit like detailing really, there is no "right" camera or "right" answer. I could go out tomorrow and buy a Hasselblad H4-D but my images are not going to look like tim wallace or david lofthus's .

Photography has a huge amount of brand approval and snobbery, superceded camera's like the nikon D80 are looked down on but are perfect camera's nonetheless, a second hand one is a tool to be used to create images and its very very rare its the limiting factor in making an image that satisfies you.

You'll be fine with whatever you choose mate, after all the real thing that make spectacular images is actually behind the camera.......


----------



## Pezza4u (Jun 7, 2007)

nimbus_cup said:


> i've had the D5000 for 4 months now, what a great piece of kit easy to use tilt screen is very handy for low level shots etc plus you get hd video if you want it.


I am a fan of taking photos of cars like you're looking up at them from ground level so rather than lay on floor you could use the tilt screen? From the photos I've seen it looks like the screen will tilt at this angle to take these kind of shots.



maggi112 said:


> I've been looking too and not had any joy, I hear SRS microsystems is very good, although I won't ever visit on personal grounds. Not sure how long they'll be there though as I've seen teh shop space advertised in the Observer. They also have another store in raynors lane though. They do second hand bodies with warranties iirc


Just looked on the site and their new prices are expensive but the used ones don't seem too bad...it reads like they won't be there for much longer though?



dubnut71 said:


> I am a nikon guy but have used canon before and am going to stick my neck out and say it doesn't matter.
> Buy a camera, shoot it until it disintegrates into a thousand bits and buy another one.....
> Its a bit like detailing really, there is no "right" camera or "right" answer. I could go out tomorrow and buy a Hasselblad H4-D but my images are not going to look like tim wallace or david lofthus's .
> 
> ...


Has to be the most unbiased reply yet and TBH I would agree with you, end of the day it's down to the user. I've seen some stunning shots people have taken with compacts and even camera phones.

The only thing putting me off the Nikon is I'm finding it hard to find a wide choice of additional lenses that are within the price range I would pay. I can't find as many for the Nikon as I can the Canon. I don't want to spend all this money on one only to regret it later cos I'm limited to what lenses I can afford.


----------



## dubnut71 (Jul 25, 2006)

Pezza4u said:


> I am a fan of taking photos of cars like you're looking up at them from ground level so rather than lay on floor you could use the tilt screen? From the photos I've seen it looks like the screen will tilt at this angle to take these kind of shots.
> 
> Just looked on the site and their new prices are expensive but the used ones don't seem too bad...it reads like they won't be there for much longer though?
> 
> ...


The affordable glass from sigma and tamron is good mate, but the glass from nikon and canon is great, thats the difference. In this game you pay for the pro spec stuff and it makes life easier certainly.
Both Nikon and Canon have oodles of affordable second hand glass on the market, Gruffs makes the same point above, its the glass that makes the difference!
Get it bought and start shooting !:thumb:


----------



## Pezza4u (Jun 7, 2007)

dubnut71 said:


> The affordable glass from sigma and tamron is good mate, but the glass from nikon and canon is great, thats the difference. In this game you pay for the pro spec stuff and it makes life easier certainly.
> Both Nikon and Canon have oodles of affordable second hand glass on the market, Gruffs makes the same point above, its the glass that makes the difference!
> Get it bought and start shooting !:thumb:


I hear you mate :thumb: What would be the best lense to get to go with the 18-55 that comes with either of these cameras? I was looking at the 70-300 ones or 18-200. I will mainly be doing photos of cars (the occasional track), animals, family and landscape but ideally I want a lense I could use for them all.


----------



## dubnut71 (Jul 25, 2006)

Pezza4u said:


> I hear you mate :thumb: What would be the best lense to get to go with the 18-55 that comes with either of these cameras? I was looking at the 70-300 ones or 18-200. I will mainly be doing photos of cars (the occasional track), animals, family and landscape but ideally I want a lense I could use for them all.


70-200 f2.8 ? I have one of the vr1 versions and they are a bit cheaper than the new version. Lovely bit of glass and you already have 18-55 covered.

A 50mm f1.8 is a cracking lens to, the plastic fantastic versions are about £90 from memory.

Some of my weekend shots over here most were taken with an olympus ep-1 though! only the farnborough ones were D700 and 70-200 f2.8.


----------



## Mike_182 (Mar 22, 2007)

Motorsport you want a good 200+mm lens, family you want a nifty fifty as you can run without flash (although on a crop I'd aim for around 30mm), animals you'd get away with the same as the motorsport and IMO bin off the 18-55 for the bigger kit lens (can't remember what it is but from memory it goes to 85? on the Canon) on the Canon *0D kits.


----------



## Pezza4u (Jun 7, 2007)

Well I bought a Nikon D5000 yesterday :thumb: Very pleased with it so far but there are so many menus and options to choose, gonna take some getting use to. I got the kit lens with it but will be getting the Nikon 55-200 lens very soon as I'm missing the zoom already!


----------



## GIZTO29 (May 8, 2009)

I had this very dilemma recently and went for the D5000 as the flip screen really caught my attention. From just seeing the D5000 ad on the back of a mag i wanted it from then. Thing is with the 1080p on the Canon its at a lower fps and from what ive read wouldnt make much difference in the real world. I read stacks of reviews and even though the 500D was around £100 more at the time i was looking they seemed to have an even par across the borad even though on paper the Canon has better features. From my understanding the D5000 is also aimed more at the newcomer to DSLR as it has handy guides throughout the interface while using the camera. My friends both have Canons, one a 500D and one a 450D. I couldve bought the 450D but he wanted £500 with the 18-55mm kit lens which i thought was way too much! I find it hard to believe the 500D is cheaper than the 450D though. Just need the Tamron telephoto 70-300mm lens now as i didnt have enough cash at the time. I have bought a Velbon DF40 Tripod though. Heres a few pics. Im a total novice btw and these are just me trying to figure out the settings.








































































































































Phil


----------



## Pezza4u (Jun 7, 2007)

GIZTO29 said:


> I had this very dilemma recently and went for the D5000 as the flip screen really caught my attention. From just seeing the D5000 ad on the back of a mag i wanted it from then. *Thing is with the 1080p on the Canon its at a lower fps and from what ive read wouldnt make much difference in the real world.* I read stacks of reviews and even though the 500D was around £100 more at the time i was looking they seemed to have an even par across the borad even though on paper the Canon has better features. *From my understanding the D5000 is also aimed more at the newcomer to DSLR as it has handy guides throughout the interface while using the camera.* My friends both have Canons, one a 500D and one a 450D. I couldve bought the 450D but he wanted £500 with the 18-55mm kit lens which i thought was way too much! *I find it hard to believe the 500D is cheaper than the 450D though.* Just need the Tamron telephoto 70-300mm lens now as i didnt have enough cash at the time. I have bought a Velbon DF40 Tripod though. Heres a few pics. Im a total novice btw and these are just me trying to figure out the settings.
> Phil


From the videos I had seen the playback from the Canon wasn't smooth due to the frame rate, whereas on the Nikon it was much better.

I didn't even realise the Nikon had an in-built help system until I started using it, definately a useful feature.

This is the cheapest place to get the Canon 450D from - Link to 450D

This is for the Canon 500D - Link to 500D

So with the 500D being £10 cheaper it seems a no brainer to get that one if you were going with a Canon 

I took this photo earlier in aperture mode and I also cropped the photo...I'm very impressed with the quality but have a long way to go yet.


----------



## ash39 (May 24, 2010)

I got a 500D recently, it's fantastic. Only using the kit lens at the moment, can't wait to try some other lenses. Can get some example pics up if anyone is interested?

I had similar thoughts when buying mine, Canon vs Nikon, didn't have a particular Nikon model in mind but having looked at my friends Nikon (not sure what model) I didn't like the interface and figured image quality can't be much different so went for the Canon. I'm sure you wouldn't be dissapointed with either though.


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Each time I see one of your pics Rich it's better than the last! How many have you taken so far? I think I've taken like 10,000 shots in the last week or so! haha there's loads to photograph in ricky on a lunch break  which lens was that you used? I take it the 55-200 based on it being that close up. I've become tired of apature priority because with such rubbish light that I end up taking pics in it tend's to suddenly set a really long shutter speed and I miss what I'm taking or get blurred subjects! I'm much more into the shutter priority atm, definitely as my dogs are my favourite subjects and they move... a lot! Have you started trying to work out the histograms yet? Certianly improved my eye for light a lot!


----------



## Pezza4u (Jun 7, 2007)

maggi112 said:


> Each time I see one of your pics Rich it's better than the last! How many have you taken so far? I think I've taken like 10,000 shots in the last week or so! haha there's loads to photograph in ricky on a lunch break  which lens was that you used? I take it the 55-200 based on it being that close up. I've become tired of apature priority because with such rubbish light that I end up taking pics in it tend's to suddenly set a really long shutter speed and I miss what I'm taking or get blurred subjects! I'm much more into the shutter priority atm, definitely as my dogs are my favourite subjects and they move... a lot! Have you started trying to work out the histograms yet? Certianly improved my eye for light a lot!


I guess practice makes perfect mate, lol. On the nikon I've probably taken around 600 photos. That ladybird was taken with the kit lens, was one of the first shots I took.

You been photographing around town then, get any funny looks? I like the idea of street photography but I think I'd be too embarrassed! I'm in Great Yarmouth this weekend so expect more photos soon! 

Not really looked at the histogram yet, that'll just confuse me even more! :lol:


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

I don't care  I drive around in a smart car most of the time, I'm used to the funny looks! Once you realise how to stop it touching either side and get it where you want it, setting up the shutter speed and apature and iso is easier I find, take a picture where you think they should be, look at the histogram and it shows you clearly if the picture is under/over exposed. Then you can use the highlight tool to show you areas that may be over exposed and therefore lacking detail. I haven't done much, if any editing of my pics so far, rather try and get the best out of the camera before I look into that. I've got a photoshop book waiting here for when I do! 

I've now got all the kit I wanted to amas, pretty happy with my lens' that I chose on a modest budget, as well as my flash etc. I'm going down to ashridge tomorrow, should be some great chances for some shots there!


----------

